# Übel, was Xbox plant!



## Gonschi (24. Juni 2009)

Bin ja ziemlich auf das Ergebnis von Xbox "Projekt Natal" gespannt!

Link zu den News von Xbox


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn es gut funktioniert wird, werde ich mir eine Xbox kaufen.
Das wird es sicher wert sein.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (24. Juni 2009)

Wieso übel?

nenn mir drei Gründe das nicht zu machen.

Ich find's gut, insbesondere das Video mit den Kampf. Ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

Lichkingkiller schrieb:


> Wieso übel?
> 
> nenn mir drei Gründe das nicht zu machen.
> 
> ...


Er meint übelst gut oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonschi (24. Juni 2009)

Lichkingkiller schrieb:


> Wieso übel?
> 
> nenn mir drei Gründe das nicht zu machen.
> 
> ...


 mit übel ist auch nicht schlecht gemeint^^ ;-)

sondern eher krass

darüber hinaus, war es absicht, dass die überschrift emotion weckt - wenn ich geschrieben hätte: "toll was xbox vor hat" hätten das vermutlich 50% weniger angeklickt ;-)


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juni 2009)

Klingt wie Eyetoy in bisl fortschrittlicher.. 
No need. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Juni 2009)

das wird mich auch nicht mehr dazu bringen meine xbox zu benutzen, ärgere mich total das ich sie gekauft habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn mir jemand den alten kaufpreis zahlt (360&#8364 bringe ich sie ihm persönlich vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (24. Juni 2009)

Oh das hab ich falsch verstanden, sry^^


----------



## Tikume (24. Juni 2009)

Gut dass die "News" auch erst nen Monat alt ist.

p.s.: Elvis ist gestorben


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juni 2009)

Hmm, bin da sehr skeptisch ob das wirklich so praxistauglich ist bzw. wird.

In der Theorie war auch der Power Glove cool^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2009)

na wenns wirklich wird wie es jetzt gezeigt wurde... gute nacht^^


----------



## Gonschi (24. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gut dass die "News" auch erst nen Monat alt ist.
> 
> p.s.: Elvis ist gestorben



wo hab ich news geschrieben?
es sind erst 3 wochen rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

Was Xbox Plant als Erstes ist Xbox der name der Console Wenn Schon was Microsoft Plant ^^ 

Und die Idee finde ich auch gute besonders das Kampf Spiel da man sich Viel Bewegen muss


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

Hab es bei der Wii schon nicht gemocht, (Nein, ich wiege keine 120 Kg) deshalb lässt mich das auch hier relativ kalt.
Hauptsache Sony springt da nicht mit auf diesen Zug. PS3 > Wii, auch wenn es Sony mit dem Preis derbe verrissen hat.


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hab es bei der Wii schon nicht gemocht, (Nein, ich wiege keine 120 Kg) deshalb lässt mich das auch hier relativ kalt.
> Hauptsache Sony springt da nicht mit auf diesen Zug. PS3 > Wii, auch wenn es Sony mit dem Preis derbe verrissen hat.


Die Ps3 hat trotzdem den Bewegungssensor von der Wii abgeschaut.

Achja Wii > Ps3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Ps3 hat trotzdem den Bewegungssensor von der Wii abgeschaut.
> 
> Achja Wii > Ps3
> 
> ...



Das zähle ich einfach mal nicht mit, weils noch lange nicht so integriert war, wie bei der Wii.

Achja PS3 > Wii. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2009)

ps3 > wii > kleinweich

übrigens wird die ps3 bald um 100 dollard reduziert. damit kostet sie nur noch 300 $ und dann vllt bald ind eutschland auch nur noch 300 Euro..gott ich liebe diese umrechnung xD wie teru ist ne wii 250? 50 euro merh und du bekomst blueray und besser spiele OO auf der wii gibs für mich nur cart brawl und das wars ok und sports aber das zock ich bei nem kumpel net merh seitdem ich ausversehen jemanden nasenbluten verpast ahbe :/ baseball ist aber wirklich witzig  :>


----------



## neo1986 (24. Juni 2009)

das gehampel finde ich immer quatch ob wii, xbox 360........frage mich warum das auf einmal alle machen....bei dem ps2 ding fand ich das aber noch lustich das war nicht schlecht aber die wii finde ich übertrieben....


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2009)

Da kauft man sich ne Wii,kurz nachdem sie rauskam,weils mal was anderes ist und jetzt kommt sowas =/
Geil find ich ja,was Sony gezeigt hat auf der E3,da hat sich der Char ja auch wirklich realitisch bewegt 
Ps. Die Wii hat ja jetzt das Wiimotion+ ding,das soll angeblich genauso gut sein...

Was mich an der Wii übrigens aufregt ist,dass die Befehle einfach unlogisch sind. Als beispiel "Deadly Creatures" , ich spiele gerade einen Skorpion und möchte mit meinem Schwanz nen Finishingmove vollführen...wie? Indem ich die Controller auf und ab schüttle oO


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Da kauft man sich ne Wii,kurz nachdem sie rauskam,weils mal was anderes ist und jetzt



War auch Zu erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> War auch Zu erwarten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vllt sollte ich diese Ferien ja arbeiten gehn? *g*
Am Ende hab ich dann das geld für ne Xbox...vieleicht...


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Juni 2009)

auch wenns auf den Videos schön aussieht, ich kann das nicht glauben das es dass schon jetzt geben dürfe, ohne das du dir irgendwas draufkleben musst wies beim Motioncapturing normal ist, einfach weil des schwer auseinanderzuscheiden ist wer jetzt welche bewegung wo macht. du bist da am lenken, brauch nur einer die arme auch so hintun und die kamera kommt durcheinander
oder beim Kämpfen braucht nur einer Vorbeilaufen und schon is die sache gelaufen. und woher soll der wissen so die gelenke sind ? wenn dann muss das sicher wieder mit ewiger justierung anfangen, und das nervt bei jeden neuen spieler das machen zu müssen ...

Das wirdn flopp !

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juni 2009)

Nichts weiter als ein bisschen grafisch aufwendigere Wii+EyeToy Mische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

Wahrscheinlich werden die Schläge usw. dann doch nicht 1:1 übernommen.


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Vllt sollte ich diese Ferien ja arbeiten gehn? *g*
> Am Ende hab ich dann das geld für ne Xbox...vieleicht...



Dann Würde ich Doch Lieber zu einer ps3 Greifen^^ Die hat ja auch bald so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werden die Schläge usw. dann doch nicht 1:1 übernommen.


glaub ich auch, du machst nen miesen schlag aber das wird vom spiel einfach als den befehl "Schlag rechte hand" interpretiert und das sieht dann ganz schön im spiel aus ^^

lg


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)

Ich seh's schon kommen ... WoW in diesem Stil.^^
Doch dann sollte man vorher sein Zimmer leerräumen - ansonsten ....^^

Wer's mag ...


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich seh's schon kommen ... WoW in diesem Stil.^^
> Doch dann sollte man vorher sein Zimmer leerräumen - ansonsten ....^^
> 
> Wer's mag ...


Wer will dann noch Heiler spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Doch dann sollte man vorher sein Zimmer leerräumen - ansonsten ....^^


40mann Raid in einem Wohnzimmer?
Und alle schreien ihre Casts <3


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> 40mann Raid in einem Wohnzimmer?
> Und alle schreien ihre Casts <3



Und wenn der Mopp auf den Tanke ein Schlägt Kommt so Box hand Schuhe Raus und Schlägt den Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. Juni 2009)

n1


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> 40mann Raid in einem Wohnzimmer?
> Und alle schreien ihre Casts <3


Lol stell ich mir lustig vor wenn man da in seinem Zimmer steht mit den Armen fuchtelt und HEILUNG plärrt xD

lg


----------



## Benrok (24. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Lol stell ich mir lustig vor wenn man da in seinem Zimmer steht mit den Armen fuchtelt und HEILUNG plärrt xD
> 
> lg


Ich glaub da rufen die Nachbarn irgendwann einen Arzt.


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Ich glaub da rufen die Nachbarn irgendwann einen Arzt.



Oder sie schreiben ein Ticket


----------



## Razyl (24. Juni 2009)

Wahnsinn ist das "übelst".
Microsoft verbindet Eye Toy mit der Wii...
Nachdem man sich noch vor Jahren noch nahezu totgeredet hat,mit einer wahnsinnig tollen Grafik und Leistungssteigerung und Nintendo noch verspottet hat mit ihrer kleinen Grafik und der neuen Steuerung nun das.
Und Sony will ja auch noch nachziehen - nachdem man sieht,wie erfolgreich die Wii mit ihrer Steuerung und den eher "Casualspielen" ist.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich bin noch skeptisch...wobei die Videos dazu schon verblüffend waren! Aber gerade das mit der scheinbar sehr leistungsstarken Spracherkennung macht mich stutzig...davon mal abgesehn bin ich eh überzeugt, dass es viel zu teuer für die meisten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (25. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Könnte mir jemand hiermal copy&pasten ich komm nicht auf die Seite da die Firma meint das es eine Spieleseite ist ^^ komisch aber auch


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> das wird mich auch nicht mehr dazu bringen meine xbox zu benutzen, ärgere mich total das ich sie gekauft habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


machn gutn preis und ich kauf se :>


----------



## pnn (25. Juni 2009)

Wer will denn bitte, wenn er zur Entspannung spielt, wie ein wilder rumhüpfen usw. Ich meine bei einem wii ABend mit Freunden ist das was anderes, aber einfach mal in Ruhe so ein Spiel zur Entspannung spielen ... ne. Da sitz ich lieber in Ruhe in meinem Sessel oder lieg auf der Couch und hab 'nen Controller in der Hand ... mach ich mir doch nicht den Stress mich noch mehr zu bewegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Juni 2009)

es kommt jetzt sehr auf die umsetztung an...wenns so wird wie die eyetoy dann kannst du es in den müll kippen.

ausserdem ist die "eingabe" beschränkt...während hüpfen, arme schwingen, kicken noch als möglich erscheint, so frage ich mich wie es ein laufen oder gar rennen interpretiert werden soll.

die idee ist ganz klar top. nur soll sie auch zuende gedacht werden.


----------



## Kansie (25. Juni 2009)

Finde die idee gut. Hatte die Wii am Release tag gekauft und .. sie war einfach nur kacke. nicht nur Weil ich ne fette sau bin, Aber ich dacht so "WOAAAHR KRASS RED STEEL!" und was war ? Das ganze game war fürn arsch. ich dachte ich hätte die volle freiheit über das katana .. i fail so hard. Naja. Nun hab ich ne Allesfresser Xbox und bin zufrieden. Spiele Prototype und Japano RPG's. in einer Grafik wie sie die Wii nichtmal erreichen kann. Und wenn ich party spiele haben will .. gibts fürn klotz genug über den Marktplatz. So long , hf. für die hoden ! ..


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

Heftig! Bisher hab ich ja nicht allzu viel von der Xbox gehalten, aber das sieht echt super aus!
Nur schade, dass die Frage von Chuck Norris' PushUps nicht beantwortet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kansie (25. Juni 2009)

Chuck Norris Macht keine PushUps ...  er versucht nur die welt nach unten zu drücken


----------



## Stress05 (25. Juni 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Wer will denn bitte, wenn er zur Entspannung spielt, wie ein wilder rumhüpfen usw. Ich meine bei einem wii ABend mit Freunden ist das was anderes, aber einfach mal in Ruhe so ein Spiel zur Entspannung spielen ... ne. Da sitz ich lieber in Ruhe in meinem Sessel oder lieg auf der Couch und hab 'nen Controller in der Hand ... mach ich mir doch nicht den Stress mich noch mehr zu bewegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja aber so macht es ein Realistisch Spiel Gefühl! Wenn du Selber der Bist der Kampf und nicht Deine Finger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich ich würde bei Kampf spiele Würde ich sagen ist so was die Zukunft


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich finds persönlich nicht so toll, den wenn ich spielen will dann will ich spielen, die Wii ist Grenze für mich. Alles mit Bewegunge, da geh ich lieber raus, hab ich mehr von.


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gut dass die "News" auch erst nen Monat alt ist.
> 
> p.s.: Elvis ist gestorben



sehr sehr irrelevant, da viele noch nichts von mitbekommen haben, pack deinen zynismus in nen anderen thread.


----------



## Parkway (26. Juni 2009)

lol unmöglich so wie im video.


----------



## Haggelo (26. Juni 2009)

Wie geil is das denn  mit dem skateboard !?

aber eye toy war auch doof ....


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2009)

Sowas kann meiner Meinung nach nur bei Casualspielen klappen, ich frage mich wie man "normale" Spiele damit zocken soll. Und mal ehrlich: Wer täglich zockt, der möchte bestimmt nicht immer vor der Konsole oder dem Computer rumhampeln. Stellt euch das mal bei WoW in einem Raid vor, da ist man ja nachher total fertig.
Also ich brauch sowas nicht, ich spiele um zu entspannen und möchte da in Ruhe ein Spiel genießen können. Wenn ich da Sport machen muss, dann kann ich auch gleich auf den Sportplatz gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (26. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sowas kann meiner Meinung nach nur bei Casualspielen klappen, ich frage mich wie man "normale" Spiele damit zocken soll. Und mal ehrlich: Wer täglich zockt, der möchte bestimmt nicht immer vor der Konsole oder dem Computer rumhampeln. Stellt euch das mal bei WoW in einem Raid vor, da ist man ja nachher total fertig.
> Also ich brauch sowas nicht, ich spiele um zu entspannen und möchte da in Ruhe ein Spiel genießen können. Wenn ich da Sport machen muss, dann kann ich auch gleich auf den Sportplatz gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da haste recht


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Juni 2009)

Gut Gut !

Endlich ist wenigstens ma wieder was neues, interessantes in den Startlöchern für die Box, die ja in den letzten Monaten nich gerade mit spannenden Releases aufwarten konnte. ( für mich jedenfalls )

Befürchtungen :
Wii-ähnliche Umsetzung ( also rechte hand wie auch immer bewegt endet im 0815 Rechts-Schlag ) [ sah im Vid aber nich danach aus, also ma hoffen ^^ ]
Schlechte Erkennung ( ob nun gsicht, bewegung oder Stimme )
Teuer [ wer erwartet denn was anderes ;D ]
Nur so lausige Kinderspiele [ manche sind ja ganz gut, aber zuviel Bunt muss nich sein ]


Ich warte freudig drauf

mfg der vllt bald rumhampelnde Terror

P.S. Meine Oma wird sich freuen, wenn wir über ihrem Wohnzimmer rumhüpfen und sachen Schreien  xDDD


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Lol stell ich mir lustig vor wenn man da in seinem Zimmer steht mit den Armen fuchtelt und HEILUNG plärrt xD
> 
> lg


Frostshöck! Earthbinde Totem!


----------



## dalai (28. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gut dass die "News" auch erst nen Monat alt ist.
> 
> p.s.: Elvis ist gestorben



Und der kalte krieg ist vorbei, Italien hat die WM gewonnen und Michael jackson ist tot, ist doch egal wie alt diese News ist, es gab ja noch keinen Thread zu diesem Thema?

Vielleicht kann man dann irgendwann auch online 11 gegen 11 Fussball spielen, wäre absolut neu, Fussball gibt es ja nicht bereits seit mehreren Tausend jahren. Ist genau das gleiche wie bei der Wii:
Wesshalb sollte man etwas virtuell spielen wenn man es im RL genauso gut machen kann? Vor allem Wii-tennis, jetzt mal ehrlich, wieso sollte man das virtuell spielen wenn es in Echt sogar lustiger ist?
Nichts gegen solche Weiterentwicklung in der Technik, aber manches davon ist einfach überflüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch ein witziger Video-Clip zum Wii-Tennis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTR5uFVtgnw (den schluss anschauen, der is witzig)


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

nicht manches, alles ist überflüssig.
es dient nur zur bequehmlichkeit.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

wie machen das dann eigendlich die Sachsen mit der Spracherkennung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2009)

Eingebautes Mikrofon?


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie machen das dann eigendlich die Sachsen mit der Spracherkennung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe...gute frage...
bitte wiederholen sie den namen der aktion die sie ausführen wollen.


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sowas kann meiner Meinung nach nur bei Casualspielen klappen, ich frage mich wie man "normale" Spiele damit zocken soll. Und mal ehrlich: Wer täglich zockt, der möchte bestimmt nicht immer vor der Konsole oder dem Computer rumhampeln. Stellt euch das mal bei WoW in einem Raid vor, da ist man ja nachher total fertig.
> Also ich brauch sowas nicht, ich spiele um zu entspannen und möchte da in Ruhe ein Spiel genießen können. Wenn ich da Sport machen muss, dann kann ich auch gleich auf den Sportplatz gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schonmal Guitar Hero gespielt? Wenn man das ne Stunde am Stück spielt hat man auch halbe Krämpfe im Arm, aber bin ich mit Freunden zT ganze Nachmittage dran gesessen. Ich denke das hier hat auf alle Fälle grosses Potenzial, wenns denn richtig umgesetzt wird. Und natürlich ist das nicht für Spiele wie WoW o_O sondern eher was, das man ne Stunde spielt oder zwei oder ausnahmsweise halt nen Nachmittag lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber halt nicht so permanent wie ein MMO.


----------



## m0rg0th (29. Juni 2009)

Uääh, das ist dann ja anstrengend! o.O Wenn ich mich anstrengen will, mach ich Sport. Zocken ist zur Erholung da. Okay, ich habe auch eine Wii, aber da hielt sich das noch in Grenzen ...


----------



## samantha1980 (13. November 2009)

Keine Wii oder PS zu Hause!
Mein spielt immer kostenlose online Spiele und wenn wir eine Konsole kaufen, er wird ungefähr dem ganzen Tag an der Konsole spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg
Samantha


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

OMG schon wieder so nen alten Thread wieder belebt du Nekromant ... und dann noch nicht mal nen richtig zusammen hängenden Text ...


----------



## Alion (13. November 2009)

Ich finde das gut. Das System der Wii ist zwar genial, allerdings gibt es keine vernünftigen Spiele für die Konsole, respektive die ganzen Grossen Titel kommen immer nur für PS3 und XBox360.


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Lieg warscheinlich auch an der Leistung der Wii, das da die richtig guten Spiele nicht kommen, spaß macht das System schon, aber die Spiele bis auf Metroid sind ...


----------



## vollmi (13. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Was mich an der Wii übrigens aufregt ist,dass die Befehle einfach unlogisch sind. Als beispiel "Deadly Creatures" , ich spiele gerade einen Skorpion und möchte mit meinem Schwanz nen Finishingmove vollführen...wie? Indem ich die Controller auf und ab schüttle oO



Was ist da unrealistisch? Ich finishe immer mit auf und abschütteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Klofrau hasst mich dafür.

mfG René


----------



## chopi (13. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was ist da unrealistisch? Ich finishe immer mit auf und abschütteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meinte vor einigen Monaten,als ich den Post geschrieben habe,dass der Skorpion mit dem Schwanz zusticht,wenn ich eine auf-ab-bewegung mache. Das hat sowas von keinen Zusammenhang,wieso auf-ab,viel logischer wäre es,die Bewegung des Skorpions nachzuahmen,wenn du verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. November 2009)

Die Überschrift ist der Hammer.

"Die XBox plant übles. Wird sie die Weltherrschaft ansich reißen? Werden die Playstation und die Wii den Qualen und der Sklavenarbeit entkommen? Was ist mit dem alten N64? Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?? All das und noch viel mehr gibt es heute Abend um 22:00 Uhr bei Galileo Mystery. Nicht verpassen!"

Junge Junge ... wenn dann plant Microsoft "übles". -.-


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. November 2009)

Find' ich nicht so gut. Da will man nach hause und abschalten, villeicht ne runde Ninja Gaiden zocken, dass geht dann aber nicht mehr ohne, dass ich mich zum Affen mache. Warum hab ich wohl ne Xbox360 und keine Wii gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Gott wieso kann es einfach nich wieder nur die Ps2 geben.. nen Controller und die Konsole.. kein bewegungsschnickschnack.. einfach gechillt zocken -.-


Denke das liegt daran, dass man Nintendo immer dafür lobt, sie seien ja so Inovativ. Dabei gibt es tatsächlich noch Leute die sitzen wollen, während sie etwas spielen. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Vorwürfen, ich seie doch so faul.
Wenn ich mal eine Runde Schach spielen will hab ich auch keine Lust, jedes mal einen Salto zu machen wenn der Turm nach vorne geht...


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Denke das liegt daran, dass man Nintendo immer dafür lobt, sie seien ja so Inovativ. Dabei gibt es tatsächlich noch Leute die sitzen wollen, während sie etwas spielen. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Vorwürfen, ich seie doch so faul.
> Wenn ich mal eine Runde Schach spielen will hab ich auch keine Lust, jedes mal einen Salto zu machen wenn der Turm nach vorne geht...


Und deshalb ist es nicht mehr Innovativ? Oha, nicht immer Innovatives = super Gut. Nicht jeder mag es, andere mögen es. Natal ist ein weiterer Schritt in die Zukunft, vllt. nicht für alle Spiele, aber für einen Teil schon.


----------



## skyline930 (14. November 2009)

Wenn das draußen is, testen inc, wenns gut is, XBox kaufen inc D


----------

